# Homemade Push pole ideas?



## TxTightLiner (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi needin to make myself a Push pole!
And ideas/pics from those of you that have done it would be appreciated.
I was thinking of taking a 20' stick of 1/2" or 3/4" PVC and putting electical conduit inside of it to stiffen it up. Anyone ever go this route? I wonder if it would be strong enough to pole around a tinny?
Any ideas or pointers ?


----------



## shootandfish1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm going to be in the same boat. LOL!!!!!!!!!! Pun Intended!

Why not forgo the PVC and just use a length of 3/4 in electric conduit. PVC offers practically no strength when 'pushin'. One could apply something like pickup truck bedliner or 'crinkle' paint for a better grip.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 9, 2013)

Try 1.25" aluminum electrical conduit.


----------



## juggernot (Mar 9, 2013)

I want to try tempering some bamboo to make pushpoles.


----------



## kfa4303 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi tx. I use bamboo myself. It's super strong, super light and super cheap (free). Plus, I can always go cut down a new one of any lenght at any time. I even made a set of PVC push pole clips which work like a charm. However, if you can't find and bamboo, you can use the large 1"-1.5" curtain rods from lowes/HD. I've also seen folks use collapsible aluminum pool poles, fiberglass tubing and even PVC. Of course, you can buy fancy carbon fiber poles that you assemble yourself, but they're pretty pricey. Check online for pics of various versions and/or head over to microskiff.com, where you can find lots of other DIY push pole ideas. Here are a few pics of mine. Nothing fancy, but it works like a charm and cost $0.


----------



## PATRIOT (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been using an 8' piece of 1.5" schedule 80 PVC pipe (.20" wall thickness) with caps on both ends for years. It floats, doesn't conduct electricity, and doesn't corrode. I even paddle with it. Put a hook or rope loop on one end and use it to dock.


----------



## Dennis Logston (Mar 9, 2013)

You could get 2 peices of 3/4" and 1/2" PVC and split the 3/4" down the side longways and jam the 1/2" down the 3/4" and then put some rod down the middle. That i think would be pretty solid


----------



## kfa4303 (Mar 9, 2013)

While PVC is an ok choice, you may find that it doesn't stay stiff enough at lengths much beyond 10', which isn't nearly long enough. Your pole should be at least the length of you boat to do you much good, longer if you plan on poling from a platform most of the time. My boat is 14' an my push pole is about 16', but I'm probably going to make the next one closer to 18'-20'.

Notice the length of the pole relative to the skiff.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Mar 9, 2013)

I made mine from an old discarded telescoping fiberglass broom/brush handle from work. It has an extended length of about 12 feet. Made the "foot" from some pvc to make a T on the end. May not be long enough for flats fishing but works great around here for river fishing and is easy to store. Hope it helps someone.


----------



## flatboat (Mar 10, 2013)

I used a polevault standard ,the top bar , almost 16 ft long 50 bucks delivered tyd put a duck bill on it sealed the ends w/ epoxy works good


----------



## T-MAN (Mar 10, 2013)

i used a piece of 1" electrical conduit with a piece of 3/4" pvc inside it.. i had to heat them as i hammered the 3/4" piece in then i put a end cap on it to keep dirt out. it works pretty good it still bends though


----------



## cva34 (Mar 11, 2013)

Best I ever used was a piece of broken (Pole Vaulting pole)..Also the pole on those electric chain saws on pole or those pole saws will work (with some Rigging) cva34


----------



## chevyrulz (Mar 11, 2013)

i use the superstick, it's adjustable to 9-17'. worth every penny of the $200 price tag. i like how it shrinks down to 9' for stowing on the boat without hanging off the back goin down the road. plus it fits in my shed. it's not as stiff as a $600+ stiffy or similar brand, but it's plenty stiff enough for poling. with the low price tag & stowing option, it's hands down the best option for me

bamboo works well too though, pvc + conduit sounds heavy

here's my 15' flats boat w/ the pole stowed:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 13, 2013)

I think I just found my new push pole a neighbor was throwing out a fairly new but broken Craftsman pruner. It's a 14' collapsible fiberglass pole, the saw blade / cutter is missing and a quick check on sears web site shows these selling for just $30.00. Not really worth repairing as I have an old wooden handled pruner. I extended it to it's full length and braced one end under my car tire and gave it a good push it flexed a little but is really strong and has a thick foam grip. I have to remove the rest of the cutter head and fashion a foot for it.


----------

